# Acrylic paint on amazon



## Dan01234 (Jul 30, 2021)

THIS ACRYLIC PAINT SET IS BY FAR THE BEST AND I WOULD TRULY RECOMMEND IT TO ANYONE WHO LOVES ART

LINK TO PRODUCT ! GO AND PURCHASE


----------



## 3Eggs (Aug 15, 2021)

Dan01234 said:


> THIS ACRYLIC PAINT SET IS BY FAR THE BEST AND I WOULD TRULY RECOMMEND IT TO ANYONE WHO LOVES ART
> 
> LINK TO PRODUCT ! GO AND PURCHASE


So, the person with no legs or arms came to earth from mars. Immediately he loved art. Then he saw your cute little ploy to sell paint and immediately DIDN'T purchase any.


----------



## Mullanphy (Apr 25, 2020)

What makes it the best set by any reach? 
Why should we trust your recommendations? 
Why would art lovers want them - one might think painters could be interested, but art lovers?
Do you receive compensation if someone clicks the link or buys the product?
Why don't you add something to the forums besides blatant advertising?


----------

